# Where to buy 12 volt wiring ?



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

I am looking to buy a reel of 12 volt 10amp wiring - but do you buy this from an electrical contractor or is it from a specialist supplier.

Thanks Captain Bligh


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi CaptainBligh
I would suggest that any Motor Factor would stock it specifically for auto use! Should be readily available!
Happy wiring.
Lindsay


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

have you tried looking on ebay yet.

cabby


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Try Maplin: http://www.maplin.co.uk/twin-power-cable-20666
The one thing you might find with 'in car audio' cables is they are usually stupidly expensive.
The Maplin cable above is good quality and cheap at £1.69 per meter 10amp dual conductor figure of 8 cable.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

A very good place for all things auto electriclal:
http://www.vehicle-wiring-products.eu/VWP-onlinestore/home/homepage.php


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

rayc said:


> A very good place for all things auto electriclal:
> http://www.vehicle-wiring-products.eu/VWP-onlinestore/home/homepage.php


I would second that - excellent quality, price and delivery. They always have what i am looking for in wiring and electrical accessories. Top class firm - with which I have no link other than as a highly satisfied customer.

Colin


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

I've also used 
http://www.autoelectricsupplies.co.uk/
With good results.

Mike


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

I've also used 
http://www.autoelectricsupplies.co.uk/
With good results.

Mike


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

I've also used 
http://www.autoelectricsupplies.co.uk/
With good results.

Mike


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

I've also used 
http://www.autoelectricsupplies.co.uk/
With good results.

Mike


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Google Farnell or conrad electronics.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Locally will be easier to get bits and bobs.

Any decent auto electrician (or motorhome dealer nowadays as they all think that their specialist :lol: )

Eddie


----------

